# Is the owner coming back?



## GoldenRetrieverGermanShep (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay - this is not about a Golden Retriever, but an English Lop Rabbit. I've been rabbit sitting for about 1-week now, even though the owner told me it would be just 5 days! I've tried calling him and he doesn't answer his phone! I have a bad feeling. The rabbit is in a room all by himself, as my dogs hunt rabbits and would kill this one in a heartbeat. I don't want to dump the animal at a shelter. It's a beautiful purebred English Lop Rabbit and I have grown very fond of him. Any hopes on the owner coming back or was this a drop off? He has these enormous ears, is very docile, a gentle giant, my absolute favorite of any rabbit I've ever met and is just super cool. However, I'm afraid to allow him around my 3-year-old, as I know he is going to want to yank on those big ears! The owner left me a small little cage that the rabbit can hardly turn around in and I know I'm going to have to end up getting a cage about 4x the size. I've looked into giant rabbit cages and they are well over $200, which is more than I wanted to spend on an animal that isn't even mine. :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Many years ago I had a Holland Lop, I found a used cage for it online.

If the owner doesn't return, you can check local yard sale websites or Craigslist for a cage.
My rabbit was litter trained. 

I hope the owner contacts you, if not, sounds like you might have a new family member.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Did the owner leave emergency contact information? 

If they aren't answering the phone, I believe the kennel I worked for had a 7 day hold. They would send a certified letter to the owner in that time saying that at the end of the 7 day hold (specify a date), the animal is considered abandoned and becomes property of the company, to rehome as they see fit.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a rabbit rescue in the Dallas area.
North Texas Rabbit Sanctuary - Welcome!
They do say they are full and can't take any animals in, but maybe they could be of assistance to you if the owner doesn't show up.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

You may also want to get in touch with your local 4-H group. I was a member of 4-H with rabbits for 12 years, and sometimes there's new members who don't have rabbits yet. There could be a breeder in the club who's willing to rescue the rabbit, or they likely would have contacts they can put you in touch with. If I was nearby, I'd take the rabbit. I love English Lops! Their long ears are so adorable.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

No advice to offer other than my colleague swears they are low maintenance pets. Not sure how to incorporate dogs and rabbits though. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. What a ****** thing to do, some pet owners.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

English Lops are worth spending money on a cage for. They're the Goldens of the rabbit world. We used to breed and show them. My Golden was jealous of ours, tried to intimidate them. Don't let the ears get injured because the tissue doesn't rejoin and heal. It's like cartilage.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did the owner come back?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

It is hard to believe they are people out there who would do such a thing to their animals. Thankfully the rabbit has you to think of it's well being.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Of no fault of your own, you've been put in a tough spot because your dogs. You should not feel guilty about finding the right environment for the rabbit considering how bad you might feel if and accident occurred. 

I would reach out to a rabbit rescue and explain the situation if you've still not heard from the owner. Considering what you've wrote, sounds like the rescue might be better for this rabbit anyway... North Texas Rabbit Sanctuary - Welcome!

Thanks for caring!


----------

